# Any thoughts on Kinstant?



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

anyone have any feedback on this or tweeks to it? worth the time to mess with it?
http://kinstant.com/

thanks for any help or comments


----------



## sotto (Nov 29, 2010)

The link to Yahoo Mail wouldn't work for me when I tried it last several days ago. I tried it a couple times.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I love this service. I had no problem logging into either my Gmail or my Yahoo email accounts. And the collection of Kindle friendly formatted news and entertainment sites is really handy.

Too bad that - as far as I know - we can't set a Kindle browser homepage.

http://www.geek.com/articles/news/kinstant-makes-the-kindles-browser-actually-usable-20101214/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Read about this today on the blog _A Kindle World_ . . . .looks fairly useful if you want/need to use the browser on the Kindle. . . .



Desertway said:


> Too bad that - as far as I know - we can't set a Kindle browser homepage.


The browser will open up to wherever it was when you last stopped using it. So just always leave this as the page.

Or, just start typing "kinstant.com" on the homepage and then click right until you get to 'go to' . . . . .if your wireless is not on you'll be prompted and then it'll go straight to that page.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I used this the other day, just playing around to see what it would do.  I guess the web browser would do in a pinch, but I wouldn't want to do anything serious on it.  The text is SO tiny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I used this the other day, just playing around to see what it would do. I guess the web browser would do in a pinch, but I wouldn't want to do anything serious on it. The text is SO tiny.


Well, you can zoom in some . . .Kinstant does seem to make it somewhat less cumbersome.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I just think of it as something for quick reference. Mobile formatted sites display pretty well and pretty quickly. Definitely not for general surfing.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

As I don my shields ready to be accused of tin-hat syndrome, I do wonder what this site will be tracking in our reading/browsing habits.  I've read their privacy statement but .....


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

All websites track usage, etc.

Amazon also tracks Kindle usage: what book you are reading, time spent with each, browser usage, etc.  All ereaders do.  Apple similarly is eagerly tracking iPad users.

Sadly, a tin-foil hat doesn't prevent this.  It probably cuts down on random conversations at a bus stop however.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't find much difference using this site as opposed to searching from Google. I couldnt even log into kindleboards using it. Checking gmail was the same. The calculator could be useful, but after using it, their return to home link doesn't even go back to their page. It just reloads the calculator.  I didn't use the browser anyway, and still won't be using Kinstant.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Elk said:


> All websites track usage, etc.
> ....
> 
> Sadly, a tin-foil hat doesn't prevent this. It probably cuts down on random conversations at a bus stop however.


I am so glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read this....my laptop and kindle would BOTH have had a bath!


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

Handy site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I checked it out. Wonder why they don't provide the mobile links to gmail etc?


----------

